# Got cash?



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> http://ak.imgfarm.com/imagesAshley Clague, right, holds her face as she waits with Jean Fernandez, left, to buy groceries after Hurricane Isaac in Chalmette, La.,Thursday, Aug. 30, 2012. Isaac's maximum sustained winds had decreased to 45 mph and the National Hurricane Center said it was expected to become a tropical depression by Thursday night. The storm's center was on track to cross Arkansas on Friday and southern Missouri on Friday night, spreading rain as it goes. (AP Photo/David J. Phillip)
> 
> Copyright 2011 Associated Press. All right reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed./ap/Isaac_Louisiana.sff_LADP105_20120830105640.jpg[/IMG]


My Way News Photo - Isaac Louisiana


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

and this is why cash is king.


dean


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*



Got cash?

Click to expand...

Always!*


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Last time a storm came through and knocked out the power for a week, I had to scrounge some cash from around the house, because the cc machines weren't working at the few stores I needed to do business with (dry ice vendors). Since, I keep a supply of cash around, just in case.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I try to have a little cash on hand at all times..right now my stash is down to 30 bux,but I have that much at least.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

It's like that here after a hurricane....and then they say they don't have change! So I keep 100 one dollar bills in a sealed envelope hidden for emergencies like that. 

You know, oddly enough, after Ivan, Sams gas station was able to take credit cards, and let all nurses, firemen, police, etc, go to the front of the line so we didn't have to wait hours for gas. I got gas only there for years after that 

ETA: I have found that it is much easier to not _need_ to buy anything after a storm, but Ivan's no gas and other issues were for weeks after the storm due to power loss, and I wasn't a prepper then. Our local emergency management says "The first 72 (hrs) is on you"...nah, that ain't near long enough!


----------



## A.T. Hagan (May 1, 2002)

longshot38 said:


> and this is why cash is king.
> 
> 
> dean


Ayep.

Having a ready supply of cash on hand is every bit as important as water, food, weapons, communications, and medical. 

You may not need it, but some times it's the ONE prep that will get you through.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We keep our gas tanks full and a couple hundred dollars in small bills, just for emergencies like this one. There's not one thing we need from the store but just in case, we have cash. If nothing else, we can pay someone to pull us out of a ditch.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Seems like you get plenty of notice that the storm is coming. 

Yes, you should keep cash on hand. Your pantry should be full. Your fridge and freezer should be full. Jugs of water frozen and ice chests handy so that you can put them in your fridge to keep it cold if the power goes out, or transfer the refrigerated food to the ice chest if the fridge isn't keeping it cold enough. 

You know that long lines at the gas station are to be expected. Why not get several 5 gallon gas cans and fill them up before the storm? And top off your cars before the storm too. I assume that people will try to keep travel to a minimum during and immediately after the storm anyway, right? How much grief could you save yourself by getting your gas while the getting is easy?


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> Seems like you get plenty of notice that the storm is coming.
> 
> Yes, you should keep cash on hand. Your pantry should be full. Your fridge and freezer should be full. Jugs of water frozen and ice chests handy so that you can put them in your fridge to keep it cold if the power goes out, or transfer the refrigerated food to the ice chest if the fridge isn't keeping it cold enough.
> 
> You know that long lines at the gas station are to be expected. Why not get several 5 gallon gas cans and fill them up before the storm? And top off your cars before the storm too. I assume that people will try to keep travel to a minimum during and immediately after the storm anyway, right? How much grief could you save yourself by getting your gas while the getting is easy?



I see it every time there is a storm around here. Some people prepare but sooo many do not and to me there is no excuse. I know not everyone can prepare to the hilt, my preps took me years to build up, but if you know a storm is coming do little things that you are ABLE to do. Fill bottles with water, go get cash and gas, buy batteries, check your flashlights, get canned food, buy diapers and meds if you need them. Especially living in Florida, people KNOW from June to November a storm can happen yet many do not even keep a three day supply of anything much less a full pantry.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I keep a little cash around, in small bills. So when the power went out this past summer, I didn't really think about it much. However, I later heard about an acquaintance who had to beg and cry at the door of the local pharmacy in order to be let in to get the medicine her husband requires to stay alive. Then she had to practically leave contact information for her whole local family tree because she didn't have the $15 to pay for the Rx.

Does she have extra meds now? No. Does she have extra cash on hand? No. Did she learn anything from the emotionally traumatic situation? What do you think?

Have I mentioned to her that I keep some cash on hand? No. Unfortunately I do not have the wherewithal to be her safety net. I am struggling to be MY safety net.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Trixters_muse said:


> I see it every time there is a storm around here. Some people prepare but sooo many do not and to me there is no excuse. I know not everyone can prepare to the hilt, my preps took me years to build up, but if you know a storm is coming do little things that you are ABLE to do. Fill bottles with water, go get cash and gas, buy batteries, check your flashlights, get canned food, buy diapers and meds if you need them. Especially living in Florida, people KNOW from June to November a storm can happen yet many do not even keep a three day supply of anything much less a full pantry.


We don't get any warning that earthquakes are coming. People are told to keep at least three days food and water on hand, but I doubt that many do.


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

For the life of me I cannot figure out why people do not get it together before a hurricane storm ect. I saw more than one person on TV say they couldnt evacuate because they had no money????? I understand poor, but hurricane season comes every year. Save a dollar a week. 

Their is no excuse for the gas lines after the fact either - are people really that stupid, or do they enjoy sitting in lines in heat. I live in Michigan and we made sure we were topped off and filled or cans when we heard the storm was coming because we knew the price would spike


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Seems cash will be a thing of the past within the decade. Whether through financial collapse, massive terrorist attack, environmental catastrophe etc. The tech is in place as well as biometric / rfid to secure the system and allow better identification and security features. 

Seems like "we" will be begging for it. Well some of "us" I guess.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Here in Louisiana, all the folks I know have cash hidden from June to Dec 1; Hurricane season. I'm north of Chalmette where the photo was taken. Baton Rouge ran out of gas Sunday night before Isaac, after Gov Jindal's speech about St Bernard;s and Plaquemine's Parishes needing to evacuate. That's down at the Gulf. Some gas stations were able to refuel/restock their supplies Monday in the middle of the night or Tuesday. The 20 inches of rain that were predicted for us here fell instead east of Hammond. 60,000 people are being evacuated there today, and it just started raining here after no rain after 11:00am Thurs, at 11:00am Friday (today).


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

janetn said:


> Their is no excuse for the gas lines after the fact either - are people really that stupid, or do they enjoy sitting in lines in heat.


I don't agree with this at all. When our power was out, some local areas had to deal with it for 10 - 15 days. How many people can store enough gas to take care of their commute to work plus running a generator to keep the freezer for that long? We're talking about 3 plus weeks here, not to mention the time delay in getting the gas stations refilled and back up and running once the power was restored.

A whole lot of people ended up sitting in gas lines after the fact. And we were among them. Although we do have half way decent stores of gas, I was not comfortable with using it all up when more was available at some locations. Actually, due to an excellent network at church, we got a tip and waited less than 30 seconds in line at the little, out of the way place that was recommended. We had no idea of how long the emergency was going to last or (at that point in time) even how widespread the disaster was, so it would have been foolhardy to have turned down the opportunity to top up our gas supplies while we could.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

One thing that aggravated me is the paper talking about people needing rescued. Where were they a few years ago? How can they not know its coming. I understand that they thought it was going to hit further east. We were told at work to prepare to stay for three days. It's not like the storm did a major shift. I just don't understand the lack of critical thinking of some people.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Usingmyrights said:


> One thing that aggravated me is the paper talking about people needing rescued. Where were they a few years ago? How can they not know its coming. I understand that they thought it was going to hit further east. We were told at work to prepare to stay for three days. It's not like the storm did a major shift. I just don't understand the lack of critical thinking of some people.


Much like the "capable poor", the unprepared can never be fully "lifted" from their situation. They will always exist.

It is a bell-curve rule of humanity continuously validated throughout history.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I personally think that there should be a cut off to the assistance, especially when the same people had to be saved before.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

ovsfarm said:


> How many people can store enough gas to take care of their commute to work plus running a generator to keep the freezer for that long?.


I buy fuel only once a year, early October.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I only ever use cash for everything. Don't believe in credit or using credit/debit cards. I feel more comfortable staying out of the system and nobody else knowing what I do with my money.

It occurs to me that many of those "unprepared" people that stayed behind did so because they have no spare money and are living hand to mouth from month to month, can't afford to evacuate and have no other place to go.

.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

no, people in gas lines are not necessarily stupid. Our gas stations were without power for roughly 2 weeks. We had 100 gallons of gas stored between gas cans and the tank in the boat, plus all vehicles were topped off, but with 3 people having to drive in to work and running a generator for 2 weeks, it just didn't last. Nobody thought the power would be out that long, making us need the generator so much. And at today's prices, storing that much gas and filling both of our vehicles would cost over $450, so not everyone could afford that. Just sayin.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

We keep some cash on hand. During last year's snow-tober event the only station with a generator had no phone/internet service so they weren't accepting credit cards. We were set in that area but had a lot of tree damage. 

Two neighbors were going door to door asking if anyone would like tree service (we have underground wiring so this was safe). Having cash on hand allowed us to have all the tree work done for a fraction of what it would have cost & everything was pruned and cleaned up long before power was restored. We negotiated the price with cash and tipped them with a case of water. I think they were more grateful for the the latter though LOL. Worked out great for both of us.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm not talking to anybody in particular, so don't take this personally, who ever you are.

We would all do well to be less critical of others when they are in a bad situation. We don't know their whole story and who are we to judge anyhow. Learn from their mistakes and be grateful you weren't the one learning it first hand, this time.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm critical if those that know whats coming and refuse to act. It's also commonsense on a lot of things. I do believe now that commonsense is getting rarer by the day.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Ain't no sense in complaining about what others are doing, just see to yourself and yours. Let The Big Kahuna sort it out.


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

shannsmom said:


> no, people in gas lines are not necessarily stupid. Our gas stations were without power for roughly 2 weeks. We had 100 gallons of gas stored between gas cans and the tank in the boat, plus all vehicles were topped off, but with 3 people having to drive in to work and running a generator for 2 weeks, it just didn't last. Nobody thought the power would be out that long, making us need the generator so much. And at today's prices, storing that much gas and filling both of our vehicles would cost over $450, so not everyone could afford that. Just sayin.


[/B]
Big difference between two weeks without power and needing gas and two days. The people I saw were needing gas the day after the storm. What would they have dont if no stations were able to open for a week???


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I don't believe it is my job to say what someone else could have done differently. It is my responsibility to be sure I am not in those lines IF AT ALL POSSIBLE. Sometimes it isn't possible. It is also my job to be sure I have enough cash on hand to buy necessities for several weeks if for some reason, I lost or was forced to abandon my own preps.

None of us can predict our own future. Nobody knew that Isaac would stall and dump way more water than Katrina did. We all have to make decisions based on what information we have. We all make bad decisions at some time or another. Go or stay? If I go, where will I go? Will I have to use the grocery or rent or electric bill funds to get a motel room if I have no friend or family to help? If I stay will the water come higher and faster than anybody has ever seen it do? Is my house high enough? 

Yes, in a perfect world everybody has lived within their means and saved up and has gas and food on hand. In this world, things happen and many struggle from day to day. Many don't have the mental ability to get beyond today and prepare for tomorrow. Some will learn from their mistakes, some won't. Some have had the hooey hit the fan so many times already that it is all they can do to live from day to day. We may not be able to give them a hand up, but lets don't kick them when they are down, even verbally or mentally.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I think people are misunderstanding me when I gripe about those not preparing on even the most basic level to take care of themselves when a known situation is about to occur. When tax dollars have to pay for their mistake every time it happens I've got an issue. It's almost like their plan is for the government, local churches, volunteers etc to rescue them.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I'm not talking to anybody in particular, so don't take this personally, who ever you are.
> 
> We would all do well to be less critical of others when they are in a bad situation. We don't know their whole story and who are we to judge anyhow. Learn from their mistakes and be grateful you weren't the one learning it first hand, this time.


This can be true in some situations, but living in Florida and other hurricane prone states we know that from June til November there will be storms and yet people will spend money on Mickey D's, expensive electronics and designer clothes but then when the power goes out and they can't use their credit card to buy what they need they panic and scream and are usually the ones throwing fits and starting fights at the stores.

Some people are poor and it's hard to prep, some people just don't care, they think someone else will swoop in and save them. I have a very poor friend who still manages to grow a small garden so she cans, freezes and dehydrates, she fills empty bottles with water, has one crank flashlight she bought from Family Dollar for $5 and a small cheapo grill with a stack of wood she got from neighbor's tree trimmings. Every week she buys at least one or two extra cans of food to put away in her emergency box and scouts out discount tables for out of season candles and other items.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

It doesn't even have to be a storm, it can be some world event. I remember when 9/11 happened and I took one of our vehicles in to gas up and all the computers were down for some reason, sure was nice to have cash with me.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm wondering, the gas tanks are in the ground, got the plate over them, I'm sure it is gasketed in some way, but how long can it keep water out of the underground tanks when flooding occurs? I wouldn't want to be pumping flood water with my gasoline.

As to cash, always a good idea to have some put back for emergencies, sudden "great deals" on items, especially at estate and garage sales, or gun shows, or.... 
Ed


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Having cash on hand is a good idea. Just make sure you locate it somewhere not readily found in case of a burglar or in case you just have to have something right now.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

scooter said:


> It doesn't even have to be a storm, it can be some world event. I remember when 9/11 happened and I took one of our vehicles in to gas up and all the computers were down for some reason, sure was nice to have cash with me.


The banking system was shut down because many of the main operations offices where in the towers or within a few blocks of them so they were destroyed. Neighbor works with HSBC and they were one of the only ones operating at that time because they had contingency offices outside of NYC. 

Just goes to show that cash is handy to have on hand even if a storm or something isn't predicted to hit your area.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm wondering, the gas tanks are in the ground, got the plate over them, I'm sure it is gasketed in some way, but how long can it keep water out of the underground tanks when flooding occurs? I wouldn't want to be pumping flood water with my gasoline


.

If they have the right types of valves on the vents they can keep most water out.

One BIG problem most dont consider is, if the tank is *less than half full*, it can try to float up out of the ground


----------



## peri_simmons (Apr 9, 2005)

Sometime the lack of compassion for others is breathtaking on this being" "Your fault" in times of distress or emergency. 


Usually I just lurk and not engage when I see some of the mean hateful and hurtful responses to the poor or under prepared victims of disasters.

If you are prepared great, if you have cash, marvelous, if you have food etc. Godspeed!!!

But others who may come here feel lack of sympathy for help or advice (me) for example feel the coldness, judgement even derision of some of you. As if, as victims, They deserve what we get. Starvation, freezing or death? Really?:umno:

We as Americans use to be known as compassionate and kind and generous. 

Wow , what happened, and how many of you are self described christian Do you know how you come across?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

peri_simmons said:


> Sometime the lack of compassion for others is breathtaking on this being" "Your fault" in times of distress or emergency.
> 
> 
> Usually I just lurk and not engage when I see some of the mean hateful and hurtful responses to the poor or under prepared victims of disasters.
> ...



GOD HELPS THEM WHO HELP THEMSELVES...........
(I think you are 100% WRONG) This nothing Millions and Millions of Americans are going to DIE. This not a JOKE. People who are prepared are going to have to KILL people who were warned, and were too STUPID to get ready.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

peri_simmons said:


> Sometime the lack of compassion for others is breathtaking on this being" "Your fault" in times of distress or emergency.
> 
> 
> Usually I just lurk and not engage when I see some of the mean hateful and hurtful responses to the poor or under prepared victims of disasters.
> ...



Okay - this last paragraph is the used excuse and guilt tripping anyone that is not ready to be all soft and "oh poor baby" to those not ready.

And I'll have you know, this forum is known by the regulars of helping each other brain storm on how to help themselves. We do not do that for those that don't want to do so these days, and expect to be welcome when there is severe trouble by weather or end of the known world.

Compassion - yes we have it for those that TRY to help themselves, even if only in using the internet and this forum for education on how to make what you have go further, do better.

Condemning - heck yes to that too. Any grasshopper that cries "poor me" and then sits and does nothing to help themselves will find no empathy.

There is a difference.

And that "those that claim to be a Christian" that is so dog gone irritating. When someone doesn't get what they think they should, they trot that insult out. It's stupid to do that, cause there are Christians here that do help, and there are Non-Christians here that do so also.

But don't be so quick to condemn us that are doing stuff to help ourselves and anyone that wants to help themselves.

Why does that bother you - are you helping yourself and being one of us; or are you not doing anything and don't like knowing that you'll not be welcome by those that know you have not prepared as best you can?

And for anyone reading this and thinking this is harsh, well - if you're not ready, life will be harsher than this. If you want to become one of us, ask real questions, read the forum, read the Vault for information - but we cannot do this for you, you are the one in charge of helping yourself.


Nice to see you, even if it is a complaint.
What have you been doing to get yourself ready to take care of yourself?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

The Bible talks about being prepared. It says not to store up riches on earth, but it does say to be prepared. I feel that God wants us to be responsible for our own well being. There are times where God said not to, but normally there was a lesson involved.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

In regards to the recent twist in the thread. Id love to be able to help everyone that needs it, should the worst happen. It simply isnt possible though. I doubt i even have enough seed to help everyone locally through a major issue, let alone food and water.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you Angie!

People who know that something is coming their way and do nothing to prepare for it are not going to get much sympathy from me and most of the people here. Those who are truly disabled, poor and alone are those that I will help the most, those who are able bodied, disregard evacuation notices or wait until the water really is high to demand help need to look in the mirror to find out who is responsible for them.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Reminds me of a quote: &#8221;If you protect a man from folly, you will soon have a nation of fools.&#8220; - William Penn

This is what our society has done and this has been the result. People have been trained to be helpless and wait for someone else to rescue them. All we can do is try to educate them when we see an opening, to try to help kick their brains back into gear so they can learn to think for themselves. Yes the situation is sad, but if it comes down to some poor unprepared fool or my family, my family wins. Survival of the fittest is one of the most basic laws of nature.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

1 Timothy 5:8 But if any provide not for his own, and especially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Angie, Thank you! That needed to be said.

Peri Simmons, Look at it this way. If I prepare for myself and my family, we may not be helping others, BUT we are not part of the problem either. Lets say a natural disaster of massive scale happens. The National Guard rolls in to your rural community after five days, and they have 50 MREs and 50 bottles of water to give out. You haven't eaten for 5 days, and you ran out of bottled water 2 days ago. You get in line to get your food and water, and just as you get to the front, they run out. And I'm walking off with the last MRE and bottle of water. And this happened because neither of us prepared.

So now lets see what happens when we prep. We prepped. You prepped. I've actually been feeding my family, and my immediate neighbors. I've got a great gravity filter, and I've been giving them water too. And you've been doing the same. Neither of us can feed everybody, but what little we can do is taking some of the strain off the lifeline of food and water when the National Guard finally rolls into town. You and your family aren't standing in that line, and neither are my family and I. Neither are the neighbors we've been feeding. 

Because we prepared, we aren't part of the problem.

Likewise, if I stashed some cash for emergencies, I'm not like the woman needing a prescription without cash in an earlier post. If I saw that storm headed my way, and I filled my car's gas tank and filled a couple of gas cans, I'm not going to have to wait in those long lines at the gas station for a few days after the storm. My preps may not help others, but because I prepared, I'm not competing with them for limited resources after the storm. In that sense it does help them.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> GOD HELPS THEM WHO HELP THEMSELVES...........
> (I think you are 100% WRONG) This nothing Millions and Millions of Americans are going to DIE. This not a JOKE. People who are prepared are going to have to KILL people who were warned, and were too STUPID to get ready.


I do understand that so many people just sit back and expect a hand out. Yet as a Christian I am reminded of Matthew 25:35


For I was an hungred, and ye gave me meat: I was thirsty, and ye gave me drink: I was a stranger, and ye took me in:

I believe there are times people find themselves in situations that were almost impossible to have prepared for. Others, from their own ignorance finds themselves in situations. But I know that I have done a lot of stupid things in my life, I'm glad that there were some that were willing to give me a hand up.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

My local area is use to emergencies... especially after Katrina/Rita blew through. Some folks learned, some learned and forgot, and some saddled up to anyone that'd take care of them. Those that learned, I'd drop whatever I was doing and go help em... those that learned and forgot, I'd tell if they come down (doubtful) that I'd help em over the hump... those that saddled can just saddle up to the govt and hope they have some crumbs.

My sympathy meter is high for rookies. It flattens out and drops through the floor for those that have been through the fire, and still do nothing... Those folks are gonna die if something big (nationwide) happens, and lasts more than a week or so... because the govt. isn't going to be able to help everyone.

I have little sympathy for high flying grasshoppers who refuse to take care of their own families... while I do, living at or under the poverty level most years...


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Right now there's a family in Houston that fled Isaac and ran out of money after three days. Of course they immediately went to the media and complained that FEMA and the Red Cross, etc. were not helping them. The motel that they were staying in actually was letting them stay with a provision that they would pay later. Of course the media got out the violins and sang the sad song for this bunch of bums and now the good citizens of Houston are falling all over themselves to help these freeloaders out. Soon as I saw this bunch on television I knew that they were worthless. Never once did they mention something strange like being willing to work, it was just "Who is going to help us?" I'm sure they will return to Louisiana with a whole bunch of stuff provided by decent people.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

My opinions may not be popular, but the problem of people needing to be bailed out of their critical situations is a modern problem. Years ago people who didn't prepare went hungry plain and simple. There was no FEMA, there was no government suits to come to an area and wring their hands and promise help. People needed to figure out how to feed themselves and their families or they didn't eat. There is only so much people can do to help others who are deliberately ignoring the facts. It has already been said, but if you live in an area that experiences weather related disasters, have a plan! Why is that a hard thing to wrap one's mind around? 
Also, taking the Bible and quoting one verse is a dangerous thing to do. Dangerous because how many times does God talk about people preparing, getting their hearts right, etc...? The Bible should be taken as a whole. If people choose to ignore the facts - both physical and spiritual, how can they be helped?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Astrid said:


> My opinions may not be popular, but the problem of people needing to be bailed out of their critical situations is a modern problem. Years ago people who didn't prepare went hungry plain and simple. There was no FEMA, there was no government suits to come to an area and wring their hands and promise help. People needed to figure out how to feed themselves and their families or they didn't eat. There is only so much people can do to help others who are deliberately ignoring the facts. It has already been said, but if you live in an area that experiences weather related disasters, have a plan! Why is that a hard thing to wrap one's mind around?
> Also, taking the Bible and quoting one verse is a dangerous thing to do. Dangerous because how many times does God talk about people preparing, getting their hearts right, etc...? The Bible should be taken as a whole. If people choose to ignore the facts - both physical and spiritual, how can they be helped?


In the old days people weren't taxed to death and the government didn't get involved, so neighbors pitched in and helped one another. Today we don't see that as much.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

All righty then. Back on topic.

$1,400 at the moment. Hidden away.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My sister just moved to NO. When asked if she was ready for Isaac, she replied that they had bought some candles and food. I asked what her cooking source was and she replied - electric....and the light bulb came on. She cooked up all that she had bought for her family. They were 3 days without electricity - 4 kids in the house. She learned a lot and has a different view of being prepared now. 

It it to everyone's benefit to look at their situation and decide what they need to do to be prepared for any emergency they would face. It doesn't happen over night. It takes dilligence and sacrifice. The average person today is trained that someone else will come to take care of them. We're not good at putting off buying what we want today for what we might need tomorrow. People need wake-up calls and plenty of them. But I think we should blame a govt system that encourages this kind of thinking as much as we blame the products of it. And we have to blame a take and give-me greed-filled culture as well. We can't blanketly state that eveyone unprepared are all fools until we know they have all been warned. Some are- some are not. Thankfully, my DS doesn't fall in the foolish category any more -at last.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Off on a tangent here:

It sure looks to me like all the nice new levees they built around New Orleans just pushed the water out wider and flooded places that haven't had such bad flooding in the past.

Not that that is a reason not to prepare, but it would still be difficult to be ready when the water flooded your house and garage up to the top of the roof.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Off on a tangent here:
> 
> It sure looks to me like all the nice new levees they built around New Orleans just pushed the water out wider and flooded places that haven't had such bad flooding in the past.
> 
> Not that that is a reason not to prepare, but it would still be difficult to be ready when the water flooded your house and garage up to the top of the roof.


No but that is a reason to move to a less flood prone area.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

You prepare for that by not living below sealevel on the coast. Alot of it should be commonsense.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I think the biggest thing that bothers me about the compassion vs care for your own mentality is that it is so hard to prep if you don't have unlimited funds. 

I am the one who posted about the woman at the pharmacy. I like her. She is a nice person. But she has a deadbeat husband and two deadbeat, strapping sons. She lets them siphon off any spare cash she has. She has to hide food from them in order to have enough to last the week. Now I hear that one of the sons has brought his girlfriend in to live with him at their house. So when any of them beg her for money, or actually take her money without permission (stealing, by my definition), she says she just doesn't have the heart to correct them or say no.

Meanwhile, I am telling my 13yo daughter for the millionth time why I can't buy her something she would like that all the other girls in her circle of friends has. I have to suck it up and tell her no on a frequent basis. I have to see her eyes tear up as she tries hard to not let me see how disappointed she is. I have to feel like a hardhearted beast of a mother, or else feel guilty by juggling money away from another crucial area of my budget to provide my daughter, whom I love VERY much, a little extra treat every now and then.

So while I don't want my friend's husband or sons to suffer or perish, it just seems so incredibly wrong for me to be of the mindset that I would just give money to her/them that I won't give to my own child. It makes me angry to think about her big old lazy boys getting most of what they want, while my child has had to learn a whole lot about delayed gratification and austerity.

I am a Christian and have read many times about what the Bible has to say about charity, good stewardship and preparedness. And what rings in my ears is the concept that we so often see repeated here, "to do the best I can now, and trust God for the rest in the time of trouble". I would consider it a privilege to help those who can truly claim that. I trust that God will identify them for me when the time comes. However, I will not open the first purse string for anyone that God does not direct me to help. I trust that He has a plan for them that does not involve me. Perhaps someone else needs the experience of reaching out to them, perhaps they need the tough love experience of having to pull themselves up by their own bootstraps. Perhaps their time has come, and I just need to stay out of the way and not try to usurp God's sovereign position in dealing with their lives. All I know is that I need to "do the best I can, and trust God to provide for and direct me in all the rest".


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

ovsfarm said:


> I think the biggest thing that bothers me about the compassion vs care for your own mentality is that it is so hard to prep if you don't have *unlimited funds*.
> 
> ...


Unlimited funds???? I don't think so. Several on this forum already know my circumstances. I live alone. My income is $250 a MONTH (yes that is MONTH not week!) 

I'm super prepped! I prep for not only myself, but for my children and grandchildren. I try my best to prep for 12 people to live a full year on my preps. 

Admittedly, I grew up in a self sufficient family where I learned to raise animals, plant & harvest a garden every year, have bushes and trees to provide fruit/nuts/berries. 

I've gathered canning jars from any source I can find them. The jars that can't be used for canning are used to store dehydrated foods. You can make a solar dehydrator and dehydrate foods from the garden for free. You can save plastic jars & lids to store dehydrated foods. You can recycle just about everything that moves thru your home.

The whole point is you have to work at it to succeed at it. If you set back and cry that you can't do it, then you won't do it. If you decide you'll do all you can any way you possibly can, then you'll get it done. 

Plant an extra row of each veggie in the garden and dehydrate it for the future. 

Decide what's most important and get to doing what needs to be done. It's really that simple.

Take a look at my signature... Everybody has a plan, but many plans are plans to fail or to depend on someone else instead of taking personal responsibility for your own.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Spinner said:


> Unlimited funds???? I don't think so. Several on this forum already know my circumstances. I live alone. My income is $250 a MONTH (yes that is MONTH not week!)


That's my point, prepping if you have to work at it is hard work. I'm sure all your preps were acquire at the expense of a huge amount of effort on your part. That is one of the reasons it bothers me so much when people who don't lift a finger to work at it seem to expect that I will take it in stride when they want to benefit from the work of all my labor.

I suppose it might be easier to deal with the freeloaders if you happened to be one of those people who could just easily pop back to the supply store and restock. No hardship involved, no hard choices like new shoes to replace the ones with holes or buying a case of an important foodstuff.

Unfortunately I am one of those who have to work at it also. And it would definitely take a huge change in my thinking to get to a place where I would be comfortable with supplying freeloaders and not get really upset about it.


----------

